
The word “dessert” renders as “stressed” in Chrome (bidirectional Unicode) - vlucas
https://twitter.com/gro_tsen/status/1124032040029102080
======
_bxg1
I right-clicked to inspect it, and it was still "stressed" in the debugger. I
almost didn't believe it until I copied and pasted it into a code editor, and
sure enough, "dessert" appeared. Oddly, said editor was VSCode, which I
believe is Electron-based. They must have some custom way of rendering text.

------
0xdeadb00f
In the twitter thread they mention that this also affects Electron and likely
all Electron-based applications.

>Looks like anything that uses the Electron framework is affected as well
since it uses Blink.

